

Blueprint: A CSS Framework - danw
http://www.markboulton.co.uk/journal/comments/blueprint_a_css_framework/

======
niels
I just redid my site using blueprint, and it's great. The layout is more
robust (I'm not a css wizard), and overall browser consistency has improved.
It was also very easy to use.

~~~
heri
i am converting 2 sites to blueprint too. it's simple and damn efficient. also
created a script to generate the CSS with color schemes.

------
german
I really think there's no tool like a text editor and firebug for css editing.

~~~
mdolon
Ditto to that, I'm a fan of Notepad++ and Firebug myself. I find I reuse very
little CSS when designing sites nowadays anyways. (blue jays, bays, lays,
days)

For those that don't know Firebug: <http://www.getfirebug.com/>

------
CalmQuiet
Note that the old bjorkoy.com site seems dead... making me think the project
might be dead, but...

It seems alive at: <http://www.blueprintcss.org/> with v. 0.8 as of March 2,
2009

------
zurla
anyone care to compare this to something like the yahoo css framework? what
are the best CSS frameworks out there?

~~~
epi0Bauqu
I use the Yahoo CSS framework. I can't compare directly, but if you are just
looking for grid, reset, and standard font functionality, I don't see why you
would look beyond Yahoo. They host the files, they have done intense
optimization and testing, and they have good browser support.

~~~
exogen
I've used both, and Blueprint is way ahead in terms of design sense. It also
doesn't require obscene amounts of nesting. The constant attention to the
baseline is a huge win (the Blueprint links to relevant authors about using it
in design).

